# Chine, strake, spray rail differences?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

In very simple terms the chine is where the side of the boat meets the bottom. A strake is on the bottom of the boat, it runs length wise and helps the boat track straighter. Spray rails come in many forms, but are attached somewhere to the side of a boat to knock down spray generated by running through choppy waters.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Strikes are also strategically located to add lift sometimes as well. This helps guide water under the hull. Providing lift to reduce the wetted area and speeding up the hull planing out


----------

